# Does This Happen To You When You Are On Vacation?



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

I think when you look up VACATION in the dictionary - that is what you see!!!

However - my awning is usually out and I have a cold adult beverage close by.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

LOL....i wish!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, most definitely! You have to recharge for the evening activities!


----------



## shimonts (Nov 8, 2007)

Only if there's a threat of great shopping nearby!


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Not nearly enough.


----------



## weekendwarrior (Jul 24, 2007)

Only after I take out the trash


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

except my DH is usually sprawled out on the picnic table asleep!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

YES and with any luck repeatedly. Sometimes you even wake up with the neighbors trash bags at your feet. You know who you are. Of course that is a good judge of how well you were napping. uh I mean "vacationing"


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Unfortunatly no it does not,in about 15 more years when my kid is gone then their may be some time to rest.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

puffer said:


> Unfortunatly no it does not,in about 15 more years when my kid is gone then their may be some time to rest.


Yes, I miss those days and in 15 years we'll get to repeat them again

(Not saying that I won't be sleeping there saying that I miss these days though...







)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Poor guy, must have been exhausted after all the set up work. Needed to take a nap before having a beer, perfectly understandable.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Poor guy, must have been exhausted after all the set up work. Needed to take a nap before having a beer, perfectly understandable.


Looks like he was exhausted BEFORE the set up work .... must have collapsed on his way to get the beer


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I usually back into my site in that position....doesn't everyone....?

Well exept for Wolfie....you know the lights, the posts, etc, etc, etc......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> I usually back into my site in that position....doesn't everyone....?
> 
> Well exept for Wolfie....you know the lights, the posts, etc, etc, etc......


Right! I'm more inclined to SIT UP behind the steering wheel when I'm backing into a site ...

...but that definitely explains the angles I've seen the Rolling Suite sitting at


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I usually back into my site in that position....doesn't everyone....?
> 
> Well exept for Wolfie....you know the lights, the posts, etc, etc, etc......


Right! I'm more inclined to SIT UP behind the steering wheel when I'm backing into a site ...

...but that definitely explains the angles I've seen the Rolling Suite sitting at








[/quote]

OH GAWD!! What has gotten into you lately!! Sheesh! You are full of it!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Poor guy, must have been exhausted after all the set up work. Needed to take a nap before having a beer, perfectly understandable.


Looks like he was exhausted BEFORE the set up work .... must have collapsed on his way to get the beer








[/quote]

nope, it was all set up and it was day 3 here!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Appears Rick is really enjoying the vacation...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Appears Rick is really enjoying the vacation...


Today we went into Eureka and spent the day with his brother , it was so nice to see him and he gave Rick some more pictures of Rick's birth mother (Rick was adopted and this is one of his birth brothers)
Now Rick is out at the community firepit visiting with people


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


>


Actually no! But that happens to Mike quite often when there's yard work to be done.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

It looks so good, but I don't have a lie down until the awning is set up, the mats are out the lights up, the truck parked, the DW lawn chair is out, soft tunes playing in the background, Bar-B-Q set up and oh ya the ice maker humming in the back ground, then its nap time!


----------

